# Transmission is in kubota9540



## toughhand (Apr 22, 2012)

Have a 2010 Kubota 9540 that doesn't want to go much in forward but is 110% strong in reverse! It has hydraulic shuttle! 
Does anyone know what the problem could be?


----------

